# Blood pressure tablets



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

I have just started down regulation ,but need to know if the tablets my partner is takin for high blood pressure will affect treatment/sperm quality.He is on perindopril erbumine 2mg tablets - 1 a day. He has been on them for about 3 weeks from 16/04/09 but has stopped taking them the last 3 days as he is concerned ? Can you please give me any information you can, Many Thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Georgey said:


> I have just started down regulation ,but need to know if the tablets my partner is takin for high blood pressure will affect treatment/sperm quality.He is on perindopril erbumine 2mg tablets - 1 a day. He has been on them for about 3 weeks from 16/04/09 but has stopped taking them the last 3 days as he is concerned ? Can you please give me any information you can, Many Thanks


Hello,

I am not familiair with those tablets - but i generally would not recomend stopping prescription medicine that a Doctor has given him without guidnace from a medical Doctor.

The sperm cycle is around three months long so stopping them now would be unlikely to be helpful at this stage but you really need medical advice from your Consultant.

Best wishes


----------

